# Getting Video Folders Support in TiVo Desktop



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

The free version of TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 does not support a video directory tree. There is a tab to add video folders to a list but it is disabled.

Therefore, to get folder support you need to pay for TiVo Plus.

Does TiVo Plus have true folder support? That is if I list a directory on the PC that has seven sub directories and I select that directory from the TiVo NPL will the seven sub directories be listed and will I be able to browse each of them separately?

How many levels deep can you browse?

Please do not refer me to pyTiVo. I have been trying to get it to work for two months with no luck.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

TiVo Desktop supports up to two-folders deep, IIRC. _But_ when you browse the list from the TiVo, it's displayed as a flat list, no folder hierarchy.

I know you said don't refer you, but pyTivo is the _only_ app out there right now that I know of that has true subfolder support (and it does everything Plus does and more, for free). Have you tried posting on the pyTivo forums? The folks there are very helpful.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

windracer said:


> TiVo Desktop supports up to two-folders deep, IIRC. _But_ when you browse the list from the TiVo, it's displayed as a flat list, no folder hierarchy.
> 
> I know you said don't refer you, but pyTivo is the _only_ app out there right now that I know of that has true subfolder support (and it does everything Plus does and more, for free). Have you tried posting on the pyTivo forums? The folks there are very helpful.


I have been posting there under the thread: pyTiVo Stopped Working

It is apparent that what I need is a TiVo simulator. A relatively simple program that does nothing but simulate the NPL request function of the TiVo and logs both requests and responses. pyTiVo has no logging function that I can find and I am therefore forced to run it in console mode. Even there it lacks timestamps so it is very difficult to determine cause and effect when testing with equipment in different rooms. A simple text log with time stamps would greatly facilitate both debugging and error reporting.

I finally gave up and installed Tivo Desktop on the relatively clean machine that I had pyTivo running on. When I restarted I started the TiVo server. When I started pyTivo it complained that port 2190 (I think that was the port) was already in use. It was the same port that the TiVo server listens on. It appears that pyTivo cannot run of TiVo Desktop is already running.

I have a small background in communications and have written applications that did start IOs on IBM mainframes and talked to the com ports of PCs. I am almost at the point of writing my own HME application just to get real folder support. I assure you that if I do it it will have decent logging and real time debugging support and will not require a sniffer just to see the chatter.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

saberman said:


> pyTiVo has no logging function that I can find and I am therefore forced to run it in console mode.


Did you try debug=true in your pyTivo.conf file? That might help.

I found your thread over on the pyTivo forums. Looks like people have been trying to help you. rdian06 posted some instructions on 8/14 but it doesn't look like you've tried them yet.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

windracer said:


> Did you try debug=true in your pyTivo.conf file? That might help.
> 
> I found your thread over on the pyTivo forums. Looks like people have been trying to help you. rdian06 posted some instructions on 8/14 but it doesn't look like you've tried them yet.


I assumed it went in the server section. I ran in console mode as you did not say where the log file would be. All it did was list the configuration information. I see the gets from the TiVos but I see nothing to suggest that pyTivo responded to them. Shouldn't the debug option write something to indicate it was sending data to the Tivos? There is nothing to indicate that.

rdian06 thought the problem was the IP addresses of the Tivos were changing (which they weren't). Just to be sure I gave them both static IP addresses. pyTivo can see the Tivos but they don't seem to get anything from pyTivo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

saberman said:


> When I started pyTivo it complained that port 2190 (I think that was the port) was already in use. It was the same port that the TiVo server listens on. It appears that pyTivo cannot run of TiVo Desktop is already running.


pyTivo only tries to bind port 2190 if you have a "beacon = listen" line in your pyTivo.conf. Listening for beacons is not the default, and is rarely needed.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> I assumed it went in the server section. I ran in console mode as you did not say where the log file would be. All it did was list the configuration information. I see the gets from the TiVos but I see nothing to suggest that pyTivo responded to them. Shouldn't the debug option write something to indicate it was sending data to the Tivos? There is nothing to indicate that.
> 
> rdian06 thought the problem was the IP addresses of the Tivos were changing (which they weren't). Just to be sure I gave them both static IP addresses. pyTivo can see the Tivos but they don't seem to get anything from pyTivo.


That's NOT what I said. I thought the problem was your pyTivo box's IP changing and possible corrupt arp caches somewhere along your network. But we got past that point.

The current status of the thread is I gave you the step by step instructions to upgrade from krkeegan's windows installer to wmcbrine's latest fork THAT YOU SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR. With wmcbrine's latest fork, you can connect to pyTivo's webserver running on port 9032 and browse your shares from any web browser.

I'm half convinced that your conf file has some weird typo (either added directly by you accidentally or added via the admin plugin due to a bug) that is causing pyTivo not to actually create your shares.

And pyTivo is definitely answering your Tivo's GET queries because it's displaying the 200 answer code at the end of the GET request.

I've also asked you twice to simplify your conf file down to just one video share to debug with, but you've brushed me off twice. Just like you've ignored some of the suggestions from other people who have posted in the thread.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo only tries to bind port 2190 if you have a "beacon = listen" line in your pyTivo.conf. Listening for beacons is not the default, and is rarely needed.


I have already removed the beacon entry. pyTivo hears the PC, it just doesn't respond.

I also tried your version. The only difference was that it appeared to ignore the debug=true line in the config file as it did not display parts of the config file when starting up. I saw a get from one of the tivos. I went to that one and went in and out of the NPL are a few times and then waited but nothing showed up. The console shows a second get from the same machine.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> I also tried your version. The only difference was that it appeared to ignore the debug=true line in the config file as it did not display parts of the config file when starting up. I saw a get from one of the tivos. I went to that one and went in and out of the NPL are a few times and then waited but nothing showed up. The console shows a second get from the same machine.


Once you switch to wmcbrine's version, when you visit http://192.168.1.202:9032/, you should see clickable share links after the:


```
This is a pyTivo server
pyTivo Web Configuration
pyTivo ToGo
```
If you don't see the share links, then something is wrong with your share definitions and would explain why pyTivo is answering the GETs, but no shares are appearing on your Tivo.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> That's NOT what I said. I thought the problem was your pyTivo box's IP changing and possible corrupt arp caches somewhere along your network. But we got past that point.
> 
> The current status of the thread is I gave you the step by step instructions to upgrade from krkeegan's windows installer to wmcbrine's latest fork THAT YOU SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR. With wmcbrine's latest fork, you can connect to pyTivo's webserver running on port 9032 and browse your shares from any web browser.
> 
> ...


I shrunk my config down to:

[Admin]
tivo_mak = ********
togo_path = P:\Video
type = admin

[Server]
port = 9032
ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\ffmpeg_mp2.exe
debug=true

[Video]
path = P:\Video
type = video

Please note that I changed the name of the Video file to eliminate spaces and the correct MAK was in the file. I ran the old pyTivo and saw this:

Checking to see if pyTivo is already running . . .

Starting pyTivo Server. Use ctrl+Break to exit.

DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] *****************************************************
***
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] ** Begin pyTivo Session: 2008-08-20 23:21:51.296000
**
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] *****************************************************
***
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] ----- begin pyTivo.conf -----
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] [Admin]
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] tivo_mak = ********
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] togo_path = P:\Video
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] type = admin
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] [Server]
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] port = 9032
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] ffmpeg = C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\ffmpeg
_mp2.exe
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] debug=true
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] [Video]
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] path = P:\Video
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] type = video
DEBUG:debug.48 [<module>] ------- end pyTivo.conf -----
pyTivo is ready.

(There is nothing above to indicate if pyTivo did anything but read and display the config file.)

I went to one of the Tivos and went in and out of the NPL. I did not see any gets in the console and of course nothing on the Tivo.

I then tried the wmcbrine version and the only difference was the absence of the debug messages.

The config icon stopped working. I don't think you can simply rename directories in C:\Program Files on a Windows XP PRO SP2 machine.
I had to recreate it.

Anyway, at this point the Tivos do not see pyTivo and pyTivo no longer sees the Tivos.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> I shrunk my config down to:
> 
> [Admin]
> tivo_mak = ********
> ...


1) Remove the Admin section. Only keep the Server and Video sections.

2) Then load that config into wmcbrine's version and start pyTivo.

3) Then visit http://192.168.1.202:9032/.

Do you see a clickable Video share link below where it says "Video shares:"?

Renaming directories works. I've had other people follow the instructions and get it to work and I've done it three times myself to make sure I was giving you the right directions.

If by config icon you mean the Configuration choice in the pyTivo start menu group, it is a shortcut to an Internet shortcut. If you don't copy over the config Internet Shortcut item from the old pyTivo folder to wmcbrine's pyTivo folder, then clicking on the item in the Start menu will cause windows to search for the shortcut target and possibly not find it.

As for the debug flag in wmcbrine's version, the debug module was drastically changed to use the Python logger library. Part of the changes is that it doesn't print out the configuration anymore. Most of the debug prints kick in after you query into a pyTivo share.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

In the following message I had to replace all colons with pipes as the forum software thinks they are smiles and you are limited to nine.

Console|

Checking to see if pyTivo is already running . . .

Starting pyTivo Server. Use ctrl+Break to exit.

INFO|pyTivo|pyTivo is ready.

This appeared when I click on the link to Video from http|//localhost|9032/

127.0.0.1 - - [21/Aug/2008 21|10|20] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 -
C|\Program Files\pyTivo\Cheetah\Compiler.py|1508| UserWarning|
You don't have the C version of NameMapper installed! I'm disabling Cheetah's us
eStackFrames option as it is painfully slow with the Python version of NameMappe
r. You should get a copy of Cheetah with the compiled C version of NameMapper.
"\nYou don't have the C version of NameMapper installed! "
DEBUG|pyTivo.video.transcode|VALID, ends in .tivo. P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4
, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|root|CACHE HIT! P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|root|CACHE HIT! P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|pyTivo.video.transcode|(True, 'TRANSCODE=NO, ends with .tivo.'), P|\Video\
1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|root|CACHE HIT! P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|root|CACHE HIT! P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|pyTivo.video.transcode|(True, 'TRANSCODE=NO, ends with .tivo.'), P|\Video\
1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|root|CACHE HIT! P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|pyTivo.video.transcode|(True, 'TRANSCODE=NO, ends with .tivo.'), P|\Video\
1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
DEBUG|root|CACHE HIT! P|\Video\1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo
127.0.0.1 - - [21/Aug/2008 21|10|40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Co
ntainer=Video HTTP/1.1" 200 -

The following appeared in the browser at the same time|

0 1 x-container/tivo-videos x-container/folder 1 1094117657 video/x-tivo-mpeg video/x-ms-wmv 3284020977 0 0 0x468c91b0 video/x-tivo-mpeg No /Video/1776%20%28Recorded%20Jul%204%2C%202007%2C%20TCM%29.TiVo video/* No urn|tivo|image|save-until-i-delete-recording text/xml No /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=Video&File=/1776%20%28Recorded%20Jul%204%2C%202007%2C%20TCM%29.TiVo Video \1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo

The Video director contains one file|

1776 (Recorded Jul 4, 2007, TCM).TiVo

There are still no gets showing up. The computer is on 192.168.202 and I can reach it from another machine on the LAN via htt|\\192.1.168.202|9032 and see the configuration page so it is reachable on the LAN.

The Tivos see Tivo Desktop on both PCs and Galleaon on 192.168.1.201 (not the one I am trying to get pyTivo on) so they can communicate with the PC.

Edit:

I put back my original config file and when I browse http://localhost:9032/ the two root directories and all of their subdirectories show up but still no gets.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay, so at least we know pyTivo is parsing your share defs and can answer GETs correctly.

When you are running pyTivo, did you shutdown Tivo Desktop server?

Also are your Tivos connected wired or wirelessly?


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> Okay, so at least we know pyTivo is parsing your share defs and can answer GETs correctly.?


Except it no longer seems to see gets from the Tivos.



Rdian06 said:


> When you are running pyTivo, did you shutdown Tivo Desktop server?


I originally did not have Tivo Desktop installed on the pyTivo machine. After a few weeks of trying to get pyTivo working I installed it. I have tried shutting down the Tivo server via Tivo desktop when running pyTivo but that doesn't seem to have any effect. Of course the Tivo services are still running even if the server is shutdown.



Rdian06 said:


> Also are your Tivos connected wired or wirelessly?


The Tivo are connected wirelessly using the TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter. The connect is via 11g.

The PC's are hardwired to the router. The router is a Linksys SRX400. It is setup to use WEP.

**********************

Next test

I shutdown all of the Tivo processes and my software firewall (ZoneAlarms). I then started pyTivo. Still no gets from the Tivos. The TivoToGo web page does not have either of the Tivos in the dropdown list -- I assume that is because it did not see the gets.

I did a netstat -a -b and these are the two entries for python.exe

TCP NYSABW0006:9032 NYSABW0006:0 LISTENING 3940
[python.exe]

UDP NYSABW0006:3585 *:* 3940
[python.exe]

I connected to http://192.168.1.202:9032/ from the other machine and got the list of video folders. I can click on a folder and get the list of files in it -- at least I think it is a list of the files.

Go out and into NPL on the Tivos still does not produce a get on the console.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> Except it no longer seems to see gets from the Tivos.
> 
> I originally did not have Tivo Desktop installed on the pyTivo machine. After a few weeks of trying to get pyTivo working I installed it. I have tried shutting down the Tivo server via Tivo desktop when running pyTivo but that doesn't seem to have any effect. Of course the Tivo services are still running even if the server is shutdown.
> 
> ...


Shutdown pyTivo. Then change your conf file so:


```
beacon = 192.168.1.255
```
Restart pyTivo.

Now go into ZoneAlarm and add a Program exception for python.exe to allow all traffic. I don't use ZoneAlarm, so I don't know the exact steps for this, but a quick Google came up with this:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080811163656AA0kBIK

On my Windows machine, python.exe is located at C:\Python25\python.exe
Hopefully it shows up in your ZoneAlarm program list because it will be running at the time you enter the ZoneAlarm control panel, but if not you may need to browse and add it to the list.

Once you get the exception added, restart pyTivo and then check your Tivos.

(FYI, some software firewalls don't stop manipulating traffic when you shut them down. Sometimes shutdown = turn off monitor interface but continue to wrangle traffic. Not sure if ZoneAlarm is one of those, but putting the exception in is the better way to deal with it.)

If this doesn't work, do you have any other machines on wireless? Can any of your wireless machines reach http://192.168.1.202:9032/.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> Shutdown pyTivo. Then change your conf file so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I already did -- fully trusted, authorized to access internet (trusted and not), autorized to act as server (trusted with a ? to prompt if it wants to act as a server to external internet). I also set the advanced option to allow it to use another program to access the internet.



Rdian06 said:


> On my Windows machine, python.exe is located at C:\Python25\python.exe
> Hopefully it shows up in your ZoneAlarm program list because it will be running at the time you enter the ZoneAlarm control panel, but if not you may need to browse and add it to the list.


Mine is at the same place. It shows up in ZA as active but not actively accessing the intranet or internet.



Rdian06 said:


> Once you get the exception added, restart pyTivo and then check your Tivos.


Still no gets and no listing.



Rdian06 said:


> (FYI, some software firewalls don't stop manipulating traffic when you shut them down. Sometimes shutdown = turn off monitor interface but continue to wrangle traffic. Not sure if ZoneAlarm is one of those, but putting the exception in is the better way to deal with it.)


The ZA shutdown I performed closes everything -- firewall, anti-virus, anti-spyware -- completely.



Rdian06 said:


> If this doesn't work, do you have any other machines on wireless? Can any of your wireless machines reach http://192.168.1.202:9032/.


Connected via my wireless notebook with no problem. Get shows up. After the usual message about not having a c version there was a second Get shown requesting /FAVICON.ICO. I do not recall seeing that in the past.

I tried switching the static IP address to 192.168.1.101 in case the Tivos only search a limited number of IP addresses but it didn't help.

I would do the same for the Tivos except you can't change that easily -- you have to go through the entire network setup including entering a WEP key in hex.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

On your pyTivo box, what is the subnet mask and gateway address?

And on either of your Tivo's, what's the subnet mask and gateway address?

I guess change your beacon line back to specifying both the Tivo IP addresses and see if the gets come in that way. I wonder if pyTivo is doing unicast when you specify full IP addresses, but doing a broadcast when you specify the broadcast address.

Also, could you try putting a simple Galleon setup on the pyTivo box?


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> On your pyTivo box, what is the subnet mask and gateway address?
> 
> And on either of your Tivo's, what's the subnet mask and gateway address?


Is there anyway to get to that information without going through network setup? I don't want to have to enter the WEP key again.



Rdian06 said:


> I guess change your beacon line back to specifying both the Tivo IP addresses and see if the gets come in that way. I wonder if pyTivo is doing unicast when you specify full IP addresses, but doing a broadcast when you specify the broadcast address.


Is there anyway to determine how transmits its I am here message?



Rdian06 said:


> Also, could you try putting a simple Galleon setup on the pyTivo box?


Tivo Desktop works. What would putting Galleon on the machine test?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

saberman said:


> Is there anyway to get to that information without going through network setup? I don't want to have to enter the WEP key again.


If you have 9.4, go to the Network Connection screen and then select "View network status" and it will show you all of that.

BTW, I'm pretty sure when you go through network setup the TiVo will remember your WEP key. At least mine remember my WPA passphrase (even when repeating Guided Setup).


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

windracer said:


> If you have 9.4, go to the Network Connection screen and then select "View network status" and it will show you all of that.


It says its a static tcp/ip address: 192.1.168.203

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Broadcast: 192.168.1.255

Then it has the DNS servers.



windracer said:


> BTW, I'm pretty sure when you go through network setup the TiVo will remember your WEP key. At least mine remember my WPA passphrase (even when repeating Guided Setup).


My network does not appear in the list of networks because broadcasting the network id is disabled in the router. I do not know if I never clicked on enter networkid or it wasn't there in prior distributions.

It now appears that if I press the enter network name button my network shows up. I won't go any further than that unless I have to because of all the times I had to redefine the network.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

saberman said:


> In the following message I had to replace all colons with pipes as the forum software thinks they are smiles and you are limited to nine.


Try submitting your output as a code segment by putting {code}{/code} (replace the braces with brackets) delimiters around the text with all sorts of colons and what have you. Then your text will look like this:


```
:up:  :)  :confused:  :eek:  :mad:  :rolleyes:  :cool:  :p  ;)  :D  :o  :down:  :(
```
rather than:

:up:     

Then you won't be faced with the dreaded :

```
You have included 13 images in your message. You are limited to using 8 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.

Images include use of smilies, the vB code [img] tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.
```
You'll be able to have all the colons you want and we'll be able to read your post.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

saberman said:


> It says its a static tcp/ip address: 192.1.168.203
> 
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> Gateway: 192.168.1.1
> Broadcast: 192.168.1.255


If that's really what it says, it could be the problem, although I think maybe you just made a typo. Does it not actually say 192.168.1.203, rather than 192.1.168.203?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> Is there anyway to determine how transmits its I am here message?
> 
> Tivo Desktop works. What would putting Galleon on the machine test?


Forgot that you had Tivo Desktop running on that machine.

Have you ever tried to to run pyTivo from your wireless notebook? Maybe try running pyTivo on it and if it works via wireless, unplug the cable from the problem pyTivo machine and plug it into the notebook to see if pyTivo continues to work (with the wireless disabled of course.)


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> If that's really what it says, it could be the problem, although I think maybe you just made a typo. Does it not actually say 192.168.1.203, rather than 192.1.168.203?


Definately a typo. The correct address is 192.168.1.203. I don't think the router would talk to 192.1.168.203 at all.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> Forgot that you had Tivo Desktop running on that machine.
> 
> Have you ever tried to to run pyTivo from your wireless notebook? Maybe try running pyTivo on it and if it works via wireless, unplug the cable from the problem pyTivo machine and plug it into the notebook to see if pyTivo continues to work (with the wireless disabled of course.)


I installed on the laptop and see the gets from the Tivos. I then disabled the wireless radio and connected a cable from the router. I then stopped the pyTivo server and restarted it in console mode. The Tivos are talking to it.

I also installed pyTivo on the machine that has both Tivo Desktop and Galleon. The Tivos talk to it there.

The only think I can think of is that the machine were it doesn't work is current on all Windows security updates. In fact I just applied SP3.

When I have some time I'll put SP3 on the laptop and see if that kills pyTivo.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> The only think I can think of is that the machine were it doesn't work is current on all Windows security updates. In fact I just applied SP3.
> 
> When I have some time I'll put SP3 on the laptop and see if that kills pyTivo.


Weren't you having pyTivo problems on that machine before you applied SP3?


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> Weren't you having pyTivo problems on that machine before you applied SP3?


Yes. I just wanted to point out the machine had all of the latest security fixes.

Anyway, I applied all of the outstanding security fixes and some hardware fixes and SP3 to the desktop running Tivo Desktop and Galleon pyTivo seems to work on it. So I guess I can't blame Microsot -- yet.

The situation now is as follows:
Machine A:
All security fixes and SP3. Tivo Desktop works pyTivo does not.
Machine B:
All security fixes and SP3. Tivo Desktop works, Galleon works and pyTivo works.
Machine C: (Laptop)
All security fixes. (Cannot install SP3 until I free up some space). pyTivo works. (Note: Neither TiVo Desktop nor Galleon are installed on this machine.)

I did notice something peculiar in the NPL of one of the Tivos. It initially showed both the directory published from Machine B and the one from Machine C. Then it seemed to flip between them. That is, it displayed one or the other in the NPL but not both.

I assume there is some security setting on Machine A that I failed to set correctly but, at this point, I don't know of anyway to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

When you were testing pyTivo on the other machines, did you use krkeegan's Windows installer or wmcbrine's fork?

I think krkeegan's uses the same GUID for pyTivo unless you specify a different one in the conf file. Recent wmcbrine's fork versions randomize the GUID each startup unless one is specified in the conf file.

If two instances of pyTivo advertise the same GUID, your Tivo would think they are the same one and could get pretty confused. Sometimes it would look at one and then switch to the other. If you define unique GUIDs in each of the conf files, then your Tivos should see them both at the same time and both sets of shares should show up. Though not quite sure what will happen if you name the shares the same. Best to avoid that for your own sake.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> When you were testing pyTivo on the other machines, did you use krkeegan's Windows installer or wmcbrine's fork?
> 
> I think krkeegan's uses the same GUID for pyTivo unless you specify a different one in the conf file. Recent wmcbrine's fork versions randomize the GUID each startup unless one is specified in the conf file.
> 
> If two instances of pyTivo advertise the same GUID, your Tivo would think they are the same one and could get pretty confused. Sometimes it would look at one and then switch to the other. If you define unique GUIDs in each of the conf files, then your Tivos should see them both at the same time and both sets of shares should show up. Though not quite sure what will happen if you name the shares the same. Best to avoid that for your own sake.


I used krkeegan's on Machines B & C which may explain why only one was shown.

I have wmcbrine's fork from a couple of week's ago on Machine A. But even with ptTivo shutoff on Machines B & C it still doesn't work on Machine A.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

saberman said:


> I used krkeegan's on Machines B & C which may explain why only one was shown.
> 
> I have wmcbrine's fork from a couple of week's ago on Machine A. But even with ptTivo shutoff on Machines B & C it still doesn't work on Machine A.


I decided to try reinstalling. I renamed the pyTivo directory so it pointed to the krkeegan's folder since it has an uninstall script. I then ran the uninstall. Then I downloaded a fresh copy of the Windows installer and used it to install pyTivo. I went through setup and pointed to a folder with movies in it. I then went to the configuration page and the Tivos were both visible. I entered a MAK and pointed to a folder to receive downloads.

I can see the Tivos from the PC and the PC from the Tivos.

I can transfer from the Tivos to the PC and back.

However, the transfer rate is extremely slow. When transfering from the Tivo to the PC the transfer rate is shown as 56KB. Is there anyway to see the transfer rate from the PC to the Tivo?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

saberman said:


> I decided to try reinstalling. I renamed the pyTivo directory so it pointed to the krkeegan's folder since it has an uninstall script. I then ran the uninstall. Then I downloaded a fresh copy of the Windows installer and used it to install pyTivo. I went through setup and pointed to a folder with movies in it. I then went to the configuration page and the Tivos were both visible. I entered a MAK and pointed to a folder to receive downloads.
> 
> I can see the Tivos from the PC and the PC from the Tivos.
> 
> ...


Cool that the reinstall fixed it. I wonder what it changed. On home wired net, I get about 1.8 MBytes/s (14.4Mbps) downloading from my S3 using the Tivo's builtin web interface. Apparently it is that slow because of the encryption being applied to the file.

As for PC to Tivo transfer speed, you can see the average speed after the transfer finishes by going to the Network Diagnostics screen.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> Cool that the reinstall fixed it. I wonder what it changed.


I suspect one of the Windows updates overlayed something that the pyTivo Windows installation package does.



Rdian06 said:


> On home wired net, I get about 1.8 MBytes/s (14.4Mbps) downloading from my S3 using the Tivo's builtin web interface. Apparently it is that slow because of the encryption being applied to the file.


I'll have to do so testing. I know I had Tivo to PC transfer rate issues using TiVo Desktop but they seemed to have settled down. Going from the S2 Tivo to the PC with a medium level using TiVo desktop usually takes about an hour for 500 MB. Going from the PC to the TiVo with Galleon serving runs about 2 to 3 times real time. That is a half hour medium level show (about 500 MB) takes 15 to 10 minutes to transfer. It can be watched as it is transfering. This does not seem to be the case with pyTivo but it might have been some other problem that day.



Rdian06 said:


> As for PC to Tivo transfer speed, you can see the average speed after the transfer finishes by going to the Network Diagnostics screen.


What Network Diagnostics screen? Is that on the TiVo side?

BTW, I found I had downloaded a copy of Metagenerator a couple of months ago when I first started "playing" with pyTivo. They make a wonderful combination.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tivo Central -> Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Phone & Network -> View network diagnostics -> Transfer History


----------

